# Walther P-22 LadyBug!



## USAFVET98 (Dec 6, 2009)

A customer (friend) wanted a Walther P-22 that resembled a Ladybug so here is a teaser. I am not done with it yet, but here is the basic idea. As always, comments and critiques are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is that a powder coating?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 6, 2009)

Um ok not my color choice but you did a really good job so far. I think you have very different customers, lol.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 6, 2009)

No, its not powder coating. The finish is Duracoat. It is a finish specifically designed for firearms. While others get harder with time the duracoat gains elasticity. The elasticity keeps it from chipping and scuffing. 




Jmhoff10500 said:


> Is that a powder coating?


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have to give your friend credit. It would take a monster set of male anatomy to sport that around. Good job on your part though


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 6, 2009)

I should clarify, the gun is a present for his wife. LOL


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 6, 2009)

wow, I don't really get it but well done none the less. thats one fun shooter by the way, gotta love a good ol' 22


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 6, 2009)

Sure would be easy to find sitting on my desk. Now if that would just catch on you would have the market cornered.


----------



## HawksFeather (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like you did a really good job on the pistol and I think the Ladybug will be happy whenever she gets it.

Jerry


----------



## JDPens (Dec 7, 2009)

Now, I must say, that's one I haven't seen before...nice job!

Duracoat is something else, it is also great for repainting Tippmann paintball markers, albeit a bit pricey!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 7, 2009)

That is just too funny, I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 7, 2009)

That's different.  

Can't say it's my cup of tea but it's cool.


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 7, 2009)

OOHHH for the wife... well that's a horse of a different color then isn't it? A little easier to explain for her to carry it around haha


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am doing a few touch ups tomorrow then I will post complete pictures. I am shipping it out in a few days. I hope she does like it, it wasnt as easy as it looks! LOL


----------

